# Another Beer Cap Pen Blank for Bolt Action pen



## arkie (Jun 29, 2014)

Fourth of July Budweiser cap on antique brass bolt action pen, a beer cap casting for the bolt action. This one has the large single silver star on a red background. The blue comes from the painted tube. I turned the body 1/10" over size over the cap and then curved it all to fit the pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

I like it Jim. I wish I had the time to experiment with casting different stuff on the tubes the possibilities are endless. Keep em coming!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 30, 2014)

Nicely Done.

Be careful showing these over the net. 
Anheuser Busch on their Facebook page is on a rampage over their Trademarked/Copyrighted name/logo's being illegally used.

I got in trouble with Acushnet Company lawyer for using labels off some boxes of golf balls.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/Pen%20Blanks/1BCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/Pen%20Blanks/1-SierraGoldTitleistCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/Pen%20Blanks/1B-SierraGoldTitleistCustom.jpg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 30, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Nicely Done.
> 
> Be careful showing these over the net.
> Anheuser Busch on their Facebook page is on a rampage over their Trademarked/Copyrighted name/logo's being illegally used.
> ...


Interesting.... I could see trouble from reprinting their logos but not reusing their packaging???


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 30, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Interesting.... I could see trouble from reprinting their logos but not reusing their packaging???



Greg, the way their lawyer explained it to me is that even though you purchased their product, you did not purchase their Trademarked/Copyrighted Name/Title or Logo that is on their packaging.

Les


----------



## arkie (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't see anything on there FB page. I choose my words carefully, but right and wrong mean little when you get a letter from corporate counsel.


----------

